# [SOLVED]DVD Drive will not stay open

## georgejc

I have 2 IDE DVD drives on this machine, and neither drive will stay open

Kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r6

```

wodim --scanbus

scsibus1000:

        1000,0,0 100000) *

        1000,1,0 100001) *

        1000,2,0 100002) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVD-ROM GDR8164B' '0L06' Removable CD-ROM

        1000,3,0 100003) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVD-RAM GSA-H55N' '1.03' Removable CD-ROM

        1000,4,0 100004) *

        1000,5,0 100005) *

        1000,6,0 100006) *

        1000,7,0 100007) *

```

I've Googled around and can't find a fix.

Some people say it's UDEV, others say it's HAL.

It's getting very annoying having to fight with my drives just to get a disc in or out.

It's not faulty hardware. I just swapped drives from another machine where everything works fine, and when I install it on this machine, the problem starts.

The problem started after an emerge -e world & kernel upgrade.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.Last edited by georgejc on Sun Oct 24, 2010 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

you can check it out yourself as it 's easy to test you just need to open the device

try in bios (material check), try in console only (X check), boot X (you should try different manager, manager check), in console: /etc/init.d/hald stop (hal check)...

using that you'll find the culprit, solve won't be far if you find who is doing it.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi georgejc.

Yesterday i noticed the same behaviour on a PC of a colleague, where i tried to install some different gentoo-based distributions (Toorox and Sabayon), to save time.

But as often, i had to realize that non of them are well configured (completely bent) compared to native gentoo installation, or a clone of one of my existing highliy optimized installations (no genkernel, no generic settings, etc.).

With the latest Toorox-Gnome installation i had the same problem with the both DVD trays. 

Sadly the kernel of it was'nt compiled with the /proc/config.gz support option, so i can't take a look at the exact configuration. Additionally there were no other .config in one of the usually directories placed (i guess they want to hide it for the users)  :Rolling Eyes: 

But i noticed as a misconfiguration of a 2.6.35.kernel branch, that the hard drive are recognized as hda, but the dvd drives as sdc and sdd. 

My conclusion is, that it must have to do with the activated kernel.config of the deprecated ATA contoller drivers, instead of using the newer ones for both.

Search the Forum for similar trouble with IDE SATA device naming and touble since UDEV upgrades.

Check things like this:

```
#zgrep -E "IDE|DEPRECATED" config.gz
```

And don't forget to delete your /etc/udev/rules.d/persistant.rules and restart also.

Much success, Andy.

----------

## cwr

You could try adding dev.cdrom.autoclose=0 to /etc/sysctl.conf.  I _think_ that's how I fixed

it, but I had a lot of problems with drive eject permissions at the same time, and made some

additional polkit changes.

Will

----------

## georgejc

Thank you cwr. It's finally fixed!

I added 

```

dev.cdrom.autoclose=0 

```

to /etc/sysctl.conf

then I ran the command as root:

```

sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf

```

And now, all works as it should. No more fighting with my drive trays to get a disc in or out.  :Very Happy: 

----------

